# Birthday & Fathers Day Present Ideas Please



## smokewood (Jun 15, 2015)

Fathers day is fast approaching, and a week later it's my birthday, so I am looking for ideas for pressies please.  I don't need a new smoker, I have a maverick temp controller and enough Smoking wood to last me a lifetime.  Apart from that I am open to suggestions.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

and please don't suggest a 5' 10" brunette in a bikini as I have already asked for that and got the death stare from Mrs Smokewood!!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2015)

Cure #1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 15, 2015





.. ..













Food Grade Grease.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 15, 2015





.. ..













Grizzly Stuffer.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 15, 2015





.. ..













Kitchener Grinder.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 15, 2015







... I think she's closer to 5-11" and doesn't need a bikini...













723050bd_Maria.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 15, 2015


----------



## smokewood (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for some great ideas Dave, I wonder what Barbara Bermudo is doing two weeks next Tuesday!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 16, 2015)

How about a 6'2" blonde in a bikini? [emoji]128563[/emoji][emoji]128563[/emoji][emoji]128563[/emoji]












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jun 16, 2015






As I was looking up that picture on my phone I suddenly was stricken with a violent sneezing fit. I sat the phone down with that picture, full size, in all its glory, on the screen. Mrs. Boatbum came over to bring me a tissue, glanced at the phone, and I had a bit of explaining to do!


----------



## backyardsmokin (Jun 16, 2015)

How about an A-maze-n pellet tray?  My Mrs. got me one for Father's day.  (she doesn't know that I know)

If that fails how about scalextric track or a r/c airplane.


----------



## smokewood (Jun 16, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> How about a 6'2" blonde in a bikini? [emoji]128563[/emoji][emoji]128563[/emoji][emoji]128563[/emoji]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am just cracking up laughing at imagining Mrs Boatbum giving you the Death Stare looking at your phone while you are in the middle of a sneezing fit, so I had to explain the full thread to Mrs Smokewood including the photo's of Barbara Bermudo and a 6' 2" blonde in a bikini.


----------



## smokewood (Jun 16, 2015)

BackyardSmokin said:


> How about an A-maze-n pellet tray?  My Mrs. got me one for Father's day.  (she doesn't know that I know)
> 
> If that fails how about scalextric track or a r/c airplane.


You will have to look all surprised when she gives it to you.  I made my own a couple of months ago, its just slightly bigger.













My DIY Cold Smoker.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Jun 16, 2015


----------



## wade (Jun 17, 2015)

How about a digital temperature controller for one of your smokers. Danny first recommended them to me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and they work very well.


----------



## smokewood (Jun 17, 2015)

That sounds like a good idea Wade, What make are they and can you recommend a specific model?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello.  HEY!  Wait a minute!  I recommended technology?  I NEVER did!  I wasn't here that day.  I remember.  DID I?  OR.  Was I dreaming?  I hate! this getting older thing!  The Missus keeps trying to convince me I don't like John Wayne movies; I like musicals.  Don't you folks think she is wrong?  I think I remember she is wrong.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't own one of the controllers but I have seen Wade's in use.  It just seems there are times when that sort of thing could be useful.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

